# Problème capteur de proximité mais détecteur de lumière ok...



## Marcellou (29 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de créer ce sujet car je rencontre un problème avec mon iPhone 6...

Suite à un problème avec l'écran, j'ai du changer ce dernier. J'ai donc démonté la nappe de la caméra frontale, je l'ai remonté sur le nouvel écran.

La caméra frontale fonctionne. Le détecteur de luminosité fonctionne également, la luminosité de l'écran se modifie en fonction de la lumière extérieure.

Par contre, le capteur de proximité ne fonctionne pas. J'ai passé un appel, j'ai mis mon doigt devant et l'écran ne s'éteint pas... J'ai démonté la nappe, j'ai testé en mettant mon doigt devant, et ça ne bouge pas...

Pensez-vous que la nappe peut être défectueuse ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir,

C'est vous le spécialiste ,
Nous remontons rarement voir jamais nos iPhones

Bon courage


----------



## Marcellou (29 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir Jura39 !

Je suis de Saint-Claude ! J'imagine que tu ne dois pas être bien loin... ;-)


----------

